# 50 gallon community



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

so i am getting a 50 gallon tank today and wanted to know what would go well in a community tank i already know guppies, mollies, platys, pleco can be in a community tank and two dwarf gourami will be going in there but i was wondering what other fish i can have in there


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmm, well a pearl gourami would be nice with those fish. I dont know about a pearl with guppies though. neon tetras look amazing in large schools. Instead of getting a common pleco get a albino bristlenose or just a bristlenose they are more tolerant of bottom dwellers and they stay small enough to fit in that tank. As with any pleco make sure you have enough filtering because they poop alot. Also make sure your fish are all compatible with water conditions. Neon tetras and a pleco for example need much softer water than a molly or guppy. And be careful not to overstock. 


Last advice, I really would not go with livebearing fish.. They sound cool at first, but once you get them they are hard to get rid of.. Mine spit out about 9 fry once a month. DX


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

Check out my tank specs below, those fish are in my 40 gallon community. With plenty of coverage they all get along swimmingly :fish:. 50 gallons is great, have fun


----------



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

maybe a harlequin rasbora, or otocinclus catfish. and devinsfish, your common will grow out of a 40 gal, you may have to upgrade soon or get rid of him. Not now, but as he grows, he will be too big for a 40


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

im getting a bristlenose pleco in the 50 gallon but i will probably do a lot of mollies i started with them and i like all the different varities of the fish but kind of want a fish that swims in a school they are cool how they move as one


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I would do some tetras, if you do tetras, make sure you get some black phantom tetras, diamond tetras are cool, serpae tetras are sometimes nice, but they can be nippy, some lemon tetras are very nice in a school, you can do a lot of neon or cardinal tetras(I'd recomend cardinal if you want bigger tetras and you don't want them eaten  ), and what I've noticed that go good with tetras are bettas, male or female, you can do a lot of female bettas(must do 3 or more, only odd numbers), but you'd only be able to put in 1 male, both are very rewarding Make sure if you do bettas, there's no current in the tank, even a power filter current can be annoying and stressful to the bettas Hope I helped


----------

